# Fabric for clothing



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Been checking out pattern review today- what a help! So, purchasing a few patterns from ebay. Where can I purchase online fabric for clothing? I did look at fabric.com, and they seem reasonable, and looking on ebay. Wanting to make a few dressses that are washable- in a rayon/poly stretchy, medium weight. Maybe not rayon- does it always have to be drycleaned? Anyway, I do not know what to look for, and we live far away from fabric stores to do the research. Can someone reccomend a website that defines fabric? I also want to get some cotton for blouses, or a cotton poly blend. I have a few bolts of cotton poly solids from Joanns- will that work for tops? I just do not want to put so much time into things that will not be right- any advice?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Fabric.com will give you a description of each fabric and a suggestion for using it.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

did not notice that- we do have a country store with some fabric- the owner is excellent seamstress. I think I'll go down there check out the bolts... nothing like hands on.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love EmmaOneSock.com Discount Designer Fabrics and Waechter's Fine Fabrics : Designer fabrics by the yard, sewing patterns and buttons


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Rayon fabrics are washable now. I am keeping an eye open for poly/rayon blend in just the right color and print. 

I have a poly/rayon dress - actually a skirt and 2 tops - in navy with some light small speckles. A favorite travel outfit. It's washable, can go in the dryer or hang dry, never needs pressing, never wrinkles, and comes out of the suitcase ready to wear. 

The fabric was a higher priced one at Hancock's a few years back. It has been well worth the investment of money and sewing time, although it was a bit slippery to work with. 

I would like to find the same fabric blend in a small multi print in another color.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I also get some good deals at FabricMart.com. Their clearance and sales sections are really good--they've got some for $1.99 a yard. But you really need to check there regularly and be ready and willing to jump on a deal and not "save up" to get the more bang for the shipping. 

Denver Fabrics and their sister site, Fashion Fabrics Club have some good prices too. 

Fabric.com sometimes has coupon codes on retailmenot.com and they participate on ebates.com


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Garnet said:


> Rayon fabrics are washable now. I am keeping an eye open for poly/rayon blend in just the right color and print.
> 
> I have a poly/rayon dress - actually a skirt and 2 tops - in navy with some light small speckles. A favorite travel outfit. It's washable, can go in the dryer or hang dry, never needs pressing, never wrinkles, and comes out of the suitcase ready to wear.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for that information! That is what I'm looking for, easy to wear and care for, but a little nicer than my standard denim skirt and T shirt.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

For cotton blouses, would a cotton/poly broadcloth work? Am looking at this pattern: a little less flashy- but want to mix some summery cotton prints with solid broadcloth...

Funked Out Peasant Blouse pattern Lila Tueller | eBay


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh, I love that patten and the way it's made up!!


----------

